# cordon alimentation abimé



## phelibre (2 Mars 2007)

Hi,

J'ai un Ibook G3 12" qui a son cordon alimention abimé a la sortie du chargeur qui fait prise secteur ( RR14907191L6AA )
Il serait facile de refaire mais je ne sais pas comment ouvrir ce boitier en plastique blanc !
Avez vous une idée ?

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## phelibre (3 Mars 2007)

Bon finalement j'ai ouvert le boitier blanc avec force car il semble qu'il n'est pas prévu de l'ouvrir ( colle etc ) j'ai raccourci et resoudé le cordon . Remonté au mieux l'ensemble et puis c'est tout


----------

